# Burleigh Brewing 28 Day Pale Ale Clone?



## Canuckdownunder (12/7/13)

Hey Everybody!

I'm 110% in love with this beer and I was wondering if anyone knew about the recipe/hop profile? I'd love to be able to clone it or at least something similar!

Thanks
Canuck


----------



## bradsbrew (12/7/13)

I reckon if you go to a gold club meeting you may just get the info you need to get somewhere close.


----------



## Canuckdownunder (12/7/13)

bradsbrew said:


> I reckon if you go to a gold club meeting you may just get the info you need to get somewhere close.


Definitely plan on it can't wait! :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang:

I was thinking like warrior/cascade?


----------



## Dunkx (16/12/13)

I just had this beer for the first time. I would love to find a clone.

If anybody finds any info please help point us in the right direction.

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## Andrewbarnes83 (29/9/14)

I too would be interested in recipe suggestions for brewing something similar from some of the more experienced brewers on this site - either extract or all-grain.


----------



## NickyJ (17/1/15)

Still no luck with this? It's my favourite beer atm!


----------

